# Paint Peeling on Hardi-Plank



## PaintWM (Feb 4, 2016)

I have attached some pictures of some fairly major painting peeling on Hardi-plank siding. Just wondering if anyone has ever dealt with this and what they did to solve the issue. I have seen some threads on this but never a real solution.

The places where it isn't peeling seems to have pretty good adhesion, so I'm hoping a quality topcoat on the areas that aren't peeling would prevent further issues.

I have also attached a picture with showing some pretty major fading on a side of the house that gets a lot of sun, not sure if this offers any clues.

What type of primer should be used? What is the best way to scrape and any suggestions on making it smooth (as possible)? What are your thoughts? I appreciate the advice!


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Someone needs to install some kickout flashing to divert that water into the gutters. Otherwise, it will just keep repeating itself.


----------



## PaintWM (Feb 4, 2016)

ParamountPaint said:


> Someone needs to install some kickout flashing to divert that water into the gutters. Otherwise, it will just keep repeating itself.


I agree. If I take the job I would definitely talk to the customer about that. That said, I still feel like there is something unusual about this. Notice the bottom picture that is not under any gutters. I'm just concerned about issues arising in the future once I'm done. There is also some peeling along the roofline higher up which wouldn't have much to do with gutters.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I've honestly NEVER had Hardie Plank peel on me. I don't do a lot of it, but, what I've done looks great even after 8 or 9 years. Of course, Hardie has had issues with poor primer from the factory in years gone by so you could be dealing with that. If you get all the moisture issues squared away, and get the peeling paint taken care of, I would prime with something like SW's Loxon primer. It's good stuff for Masonry based products. Topcoat with your favorite paint, 2 coats and call it a wrap.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

How old is this house?


----------



## PaintWM (Feb 4, 2016)

PACman said:


> How old is this house?


Not sure although I think the ho told me. Under 10 years I am quite positive.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Never trust the factory primer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Every time we run into this issue on Hardy it's one of two reasons. 

1) the factory primer was exposed to the elements for to long and started to break down.
2) factory primer is crap.

No matter how old the hardy is we oil prime and then use either BM Regal Select or Aura.

Scraping the peeling spots to feather them out, hand sand to feather or like a bondo and sanding.


----------



## PaintWM (Feb 4, 2016)

cdpainting said:


> Every time we run into this issue on Hardy it's one of two reasons.
> 
> 1) the factory primer was exposed to the elements for to long and started to break down.
> 2) factory primer is crap.
> ...


Thank you, I think that is what I will do.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PaintWM said:


> Thank you, I think that is what I will do.


Hardy plank has to be painted with in 180 days maximum after installation.
I always re-prime everything, never trust pre-prime stuff. 

I'll not use oil primer on Hardy. I don't think it's a good idea, 100% acrylic latex exterior prime.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Not only better bite with re-priming uniformity is greatly improved. I never trust a factory prime learned that lesson long ago doing steel door's with crap factory prime ..


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

The place has moisture issues. I have seen that on the exterior of a bathroom/bath tub before.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

There are several glaring issues just from the few pics you posted.

1) The lack of kickout flashing I mentioned

2) Siding too close to grade

3) Siding right on top of shingles.

These are all problems with the original installation and unless they are fixed, the same problems will crop up. It has nothing to do with the paint. It is a roofing/siding issue that needs remedied before even thinking about repainting, assuming they would like it to last for a while.

Water, water, water


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PaintWM said:


> Thank you, I think that is what I will do.


Don't use any oil primer or paint on hardi, 100% acrylic only.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ParamountPaint said:


> There are several glaring issues just from the few pics you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I mostly agree with this assessment except that it seems to me more likely a combination of the moisture problem and an inner coat failure. 

IME incorrectly installed cement siding is the norm. It always peels next to the roof line, or by any gutter leaks. 

Still, judging from the data available, I would guess there's a problem with bonding. 

I wouldn't recommend oil primer either in this case. A masonry primer like Loxon seems to be the best option to me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm with the guys who suspect not only an improper draining issue but definitely that it probably didn't get painted in the time frame it needed to be. It probably shoulda been pressurewashed and had a coat of loxon on it. And the fading is pretty normal for that color assuming it was A mid or low grade paint. 
I'd sell em some loxon and a duration top coat. Probably overkill to some degree but its a tenacious product that should bite really well considering there's not much paint on the surface at present.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> Never trust the factory primer.


That's kind of what i was heading towards. Factory primer is terrible. Doesn't matter what material it is on, it should NEVER be trusted any more than "paint and primer in one). Or the Home depot sales clerk. Ten years ago puts it right in the period that we (the paint industry in general) started to see quite a few more premature peeling failures on "factory primed" hardiplank clones. Rarely a problem on the actual "Hardy" brand name.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

We use loxon on hardy and haven't had any problems. But yeah.. factory primer is garbage and you never know how long those planks have been in storage anyway, so always re-prime.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> We use loxon on hardy and haven't had any problems. But yeah.. factory primer is garbage and you never know how long those planks have been in storage anyway, so always re-prime.


P&L pigmented masonry conditioner is more better! lol! (it's the same thing, but don't tell anyone.)


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Can I tag your store with the SW logo?


----------

